# Figured Redwood slab



## KomputerMan (Apr 26, 2013)

You may remember that I asked the question, "What would you do with this slab of wood?"









Tonight, with a little help from my friends…, I figured out what I am going to do with The Slab, a 400 year old slice of one of the most majestic trees to ever grow on our planet. At first I thought about a corner table or a coffee table… Way to think out of the box there Dumb Ass!!!

Here I have this highly figured slab of redwood and all I want to do is build a table??? BORING!!! Instead consider building something amazing out of the most amazing piece of wood I have ever seen. To that end I am going to build a flower pot, leaves, and flowers out of The Slab.

So when you look at the next picture imagine the flower pot, leaves, and flowers made out of the highly figured redwood. Throw in some LED illuminated leaves, metallic bands around the flower pot, and stems made out of the same metal as the bands.










I can see what I am destined to build!!!

If you want to follow me along in this quest I'll create a blog on LJ about it shortly. Also, please consider liking me on facebook.com/EZInlays too as that is where I tend to post the minute details of the project.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

I hardly know what to say!

What a bold undertaking. I think it's a perfect idea, but I would be afraid to attempt even the simplest of projects from this wood.

I had opined earlier that this should be veneered. I think your idea is far superior.

I'm going to watch this project. No pressure!


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Gag me with a spoon!


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Great idea, that could turn out beautifully, though still a shame to cut it up.

My idea would be to square it off into the biggest rectangle possible, flatten and finish it as beautifully as possible and install a 'floating' 1/4" thick or more cold rolled steel frame around the edges - then hang it on the wall on massive lag bolts (on studs of course). Also install a dimmer switch controlling 3 recessed 25-50W halogen spot light (not flood light) lamps in the ceiling ('pot lights') 12-18" in front of the 'redwood art' to highlight it properly. You could also add a built-in safe behind your redwood art built on optional hinges welded to the steel frame, to store all your valuables in. Just give me your address if you do this so I can admire your displayed redwood some time.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

I believe I am going to pass out ! ;o]


----------



## KomputerMan (Apr 26, 2013)

I thought about making a "big piece" from The Slab but then realized that only a handful of people would be able to enjoy it that way. That is also something that everybody does. After I dug into the backstory of The Slab I realize how rare a piece of wood like this really is. The Slab came from the stump of a mighty redwood tree felled a century ago. Good luck finding that in your local lumber store!

No, this piece shouldn't be hoarded… it needs to be treated with dignity and honor. There is a story waiting to be told here and I am the storyteller Not only should the story be shared but the beauty of The Slab should also be shared. So I am going to build as many heirloom quality art projects as possible from The Slab.

For instance the live edge of The Slab reminds me of a mountain range so it will be used as the backdrop of a headboard for a bed I am designing. The headboard will incorporate several facades of buildings you might find in an old west town: such as a jail, hotel, saloon, general store, etc… There will be all sorts of low voltage or LED lighting to spot illuminate areas of interest on the headboard too.

I want to build at least five flower pots with plants. NO, not the kind you would ever put a live plant in or put outside. I know I didn't explain the premise all that well but what i am envisioning will not only unique and if I manufacture it correctly it will be stunningly beautiful. They are going to become heirloom types of art that be passed down generationally.

Countless critters called this tree home when it was alive. It's only fitting that I build a few birdhouses to honor that legacy. NO, not the kind you stick out in the yard for critters to live in!!! I'm talking about a high quality art project that gets put on a pedestal under a spotlight.

Bottom line is this is the most awesome raw material I have ever seen and I am much more of an artist than a quality craftsman. So I will take my skills, such as they are, and create these visions I have floating through my head. Some I will keep, some I will sell, and some I will give away. The Slabs story and beauty deserves to be shared, that is what I am obligated to do.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

At least you're not gonna coat it with a quarter inch of clear epoxy, and mount it on some cheesy steel legs. No, wait….that would be infinitely better than what you're planning.


----------



## KomputerMan (Apr 26, 2013)

@Clint… I promise The Slab will be treated with the dignity and respect it deserves. I believe most people will like what I create with The Slab.

My goal is simple: To create heirloom projects and objects from The Slab while preserving and enhancing the natural beauty of this gift of Mother Nature. I see the reason it came to me, even if I am not eloquent enough to explain my vision.

Please, join the conversation at Like the EZInlays page. This is where I will post the majority of pictures because I can upload higher resolution pictures there.


----------

